# ημιυπαίθριος χώρος



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2009)

Μιλάμε για τα γνωστά δωμάτια που υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες πολυκατοικίες, τα οποία οι μηχανικοί φτιάχνουν μεν για να χρησιμεύσουν ως κανονικά δωμάτια ωστόσο υποτίθεται ότι είναι και δεν είναι μπαλκόνια, είναι και δεν είναι δωμάτια κτλ.

Βρήκα ένα _semi open-air area_ σε κάτι απαίσιες μεταφράσεις για ενοικιαζόμενα κ.α. (εκ των οποίων ένα από Μαλαισία), αλλά δε με ικανοποιεί.

Το έχετε ξαναδεί;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

Κυκλοφορούν κάτι semi-open areas/spaces, αλλά καλύτερα add-on spaces


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Δεδομένου ότι είναι ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, πρέπει να μεταφραστεί κυριολεκτικά. Semi-open rooms.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεδομένου ότι είναι ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, πρέπει να μεταφραστεί κυριολεκτικά. Semi-open rooms.


Αμβρόσιε, να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Αυτό το semi-open rooms αφορά αυτό που λέει, δηλαδή δωμάτια που δεν έχουν τοίχο από όλες τις πλευρές. Οι "ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι" πριν κλείσουν ήταν μπαλκόνια (πολλές φορές στα σχέδια μόνο), και ουδέποτε υπήρξαν ημιανοιχτά δωμάτια. Κι αφότου έκλεισαν, είναι κανονικά δωμάτια με τοίχους και όλα. Άρα, το semi-open rooms δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα, ούτε πριν ούτε μετά από το κλείσιμο του "ημιυπαίθριου" χώρου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με το νόμο, ημιυπαίθριος είναι ο στεγασμένος χώρος που οι τρεις πλευρές του είναι κλειστές και η μία ανοιχτή και βλέπει σε ακάλυπτο ή κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Οπότε με αυτή τη λογική, πρότεινα το semi-open room. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό ή επιθυμητό να περιγράψουμε την ελληνική πραγματικότητα μέσα στον όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2009)

Πάντως, αυτό που μεταφράζω εξετάζει το τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος που θέλει να πληρώσει το καινούριο χαράτσι και να νομιμοποιήσει τους ημιυπαίθριούς του, οι οποίοι είναι κανονικά δωμάτια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει άραγε τόσα χρόνια καμία τοποθέτηση (επίσημη ή ημιυπαίθρια) κάποιου αρμόδιου υπουργού (Εθνικής Οικονομίας, ΠεΧωΔΕ) σε κοινοτικά όργανα που να εξηγεί πώς η δημιουργία, ανοχή, και φορολόγηση της διατήρησης των ημιυπαίθριων χώρων συνεισφέρουν στην ελάφρυνση της επιδοματικής μας εθνικής πολιτικής και αποτελούν το έσχατο υπερόπλο για την ανακούφιση του εθνικού μας προϋπολογισμού;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

Εξάλλου αφού είναι ελλ. ιδιαιτερότητα τότε πώς βρίσκεται ως semi-open room στον σύνδεσμο με αναφορές από την Καλιφόρνια μέχρι την Ιαπωνία; :) 

Και από την Καθημ., ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η Alex.
.. to ensure that areas of their homes which were originally planned as balconies but have since been turned into closed rooms will not be subject to further penalties.

More than 1 million households are thought to have these so-called ‘semi-open’ areas. These are essentially covered balconies that have walls on three sides but are open on the fourth. It is estimated that some 1.5 million of these spaces have been closed off and turned into rooms proper due to gaps in building regulations.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα είναι να κατασκευάζονται, να περνιούνται και να δηλώνονται ως ημιυπαίθριοι (semi-open rooms) και στη συνέχεια να τους κλείνουν. Εγώ δεν αμφισβήτησα αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, το οποίο άλλωστε γνωρίζω, αλλά το κατά πόσο χρειάζεται να περιγράψουμε στον όρο την παρανομία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2009)

Αν εννοείς για τον τίτλο, ας μην την περιγράψουμε. Αυτό που μεταφράζω ωστόσο αναφέρεται ακριβώς στη νομιμοποίησή της...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το εξηγήσω... εγώ όταν άκουσα για πρώτη φορά τον όρο ημιυπαίθριος χώρος, κατάλαβα αυτό που καταλαβαίνει κανείς όταν ακούει ημιυπαίθριος χώρος. Ένας χώρος που είναι κατά το ήμισυ ανοιχτός. Αυτό σημαίνει η λέξη,ο όρος. Το γεγονός ότι νομιμοποιείται η παρανομία, δεν κάνει τον χώρο κλειστό. Τυπικά, -σαν όρος- παραμένει ημιυπαίθριος, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του νόμου. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εξωγλωσσικά στοιχεία και δη προσωρινά, και σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο, δεν μας αφορούν.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2009)

Και κάτι κοντά σε αυτό που μεταφράζω από εδώ:
Στην τροπολογία που θα κατατεθεί σήμερα, προβλέπεται η δυνατότητα διατήρησης της χρήσης κλειστού χώρου, στον οποίο έχει μετατραπεί ο ημιυπαίθριος χώρος που έχει κατασκευαστεί βάσει αδείας που έχει εκδοθεί μέχρι 2 Ιουλίου 2009, εφόσον η νέα χρήση δεν απαγορεύεται στην περιοχή του ακινήτου, υποβληθεί σχετική αίτηση με τα οριζόμενα στη διάταξη δικαιολογητικά και καταβληθεί η προβλεπόμενη εισφορά.

Πόσο πιο χάλια θα μπορούσε να είναι διατυπωμένη αυτή η πρόταση;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Ακριβώς. Άρα, ο όρος παραμένει "ημιυπαίθριος χώρος".


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2009)

Εγώ να πω μόνο ότι προτιμώ το «semi-open» από το «semi-open-air» (για το area ή room, βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας).


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2009)

How about "closed-in balconies" or "partly closed-in balconies"? ? covered-in balconies? ?covered-over balconies [thinking allowed aloud]

ή balconies that have been partly closed in to be used as rooms, αφού το φαινόμενο είναι ελληνικό και σχεδόν άγνωστο στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο. Ανάλογα με το πόση εξήγηση θέλετε να δώσετε και το είδος του κείμενου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, αλλά είναι σχετικό.
Δείτε εδώ, (http://www.smokefreeengland.co.uk/files/everything_u_need_new_sf_law.pdf) στη σελίδα 9 ορίζει με σχέδιο ημιυπαίθριους χώρους ως _substantially enclosed_ και _non-substantially enclosed premises..._
Το βρήκα τυχαία από τον σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσε η SBE σ' εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Το βρήκα τυχαία από τον σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσε η SBE σ' εκείνο το νήμα.



Αυτό θα πει ταχύτητα στην ανάγνωση!

Κι εγώ ημιυπαίθριος χώρος κατάλαβα την πρώτη φορά να έχεις βάλει π.χ. σκεπή στο μπαλκόνι σου και να είναι μισοκλεισμένο, έστω κανένα πλαστικό από αυτά που βάζουν τα μαγαζιά για τον αέρα και θα τα έλεγα enclosed balconies ή κάτι από αυτά του Philip


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Σχεδόν τρία χρόνια αργότερα, μήπως θα θέλατε να κάνουμε καμιά απόπειρα να βρούμε κανέναν πιο ωραίο όρο, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Περιγραφή από τον Γενικό οικοδομικό κανονισμό:

32. Ημιυπαίθριος χώρος είναι ο στεγασμένος χώρος του κτιρίου, του οποίου η μία τουλάχιστον πλευρά είναι ανοιχτή προς τον κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή τους ακάλυπτους χώρους του οικοπέδου και οι υπόλοιπες πλευρές ορίζονται από τοίχους ή κατακόρυφα φέροντα στοιχεία.

Προχωράμε με αυτό τον ορισμό;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Νομίζω πως ναι. Έχω πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλαδή μεταφράζω μια σύμβαση που αφορά ακίνητο με ατακτοποίητους ημιυπαίθριους (που όμως είναι κανονικά δωμάτια! Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...) και ορίζεται σε αυτήν τι πρέπει να γίνει για να προχωρήσει το θέμα.

Σκέφτηκα να βάλω semi-open, αλλά στη σύμβαση θα προσαρτηθούν και τα τοπογραφικά, άρα θα βάλω όποιον τη διαβάσει να ψάχνει να βρει πού είναι ο ημιανοιχτός χώρος (τώρα, θα μου πείτε, _ημιυπαίθριος_ σημαίνει αυτό ακριβώς, και θα 'χετε και δίκιο :angry:)


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Ti να σου πω; Μέχρι και το Πρώτο Θέμα έχει αγγλικό κείμενο με το semi-open spaces...
http://www.protothema.gr/news-in-english/article/?aid=107546

Κοίτα χρήστες και κρίνε:
http://www.google.gr/search?num=100...5l0l102439l8l8l0l0l0l0l789l1996l1.0.5.6-1l7l0


----------



## gilia (Jul 19, 2016)

_Απαντάται (μετά από αρκετά χρόνια) και ως "κλειστός ημιϋπαίθριος χώρος" στα συμβόλαια, οπότε συνδυαστικά από τα παραπάνω θα προέκυπτε κάτι σε "enclosed semi-open area/space/room" :)_

Να προτείνω "enclosed area/space/room" ή κατά περίπτωση "semi-open area/space/room"


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 26, 2016)

tsioutsiou said:


> ...some 1.5 million of these spaces have been closed off...


Για το «κλειστός ημιυπαίθριος» θα πρότεινα ακριβώς το _closed-off_, που δείχνει ότι ο χώρος έχει κλειστεί εκ των υστέρων.


----------

